# Printing Locations & Measurements or Guide



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

I know I have seen a post or two with this but can't find them...I would like to get a general idea of where to print in the different locations and recommended sizes (normal not oversize printing) for each; left chest, back shoulder, sleeve (short sleeve tee), down the sleeve on a long sleeve tee, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

front and back we start 3" down, sometimes 5", depends on the size of the shirt. for left breast we center 2/3 of the way down the sleeve centered just off the top of the shoulder. for short sleeve sleeve printing, right above the hem. for down the sleeve printing we roll it slightly forward but go right down the shoulder seam. hope this helps.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

Binki, do you use three inches on the front as well as the back? I've been using 1.75 on the front as 3 inches feels like it is more of a belly print. This is for 13-15 inch prints.

Not saying you're wrong, just asking. I have a few shirts I set on the platten wrong and they are at 3 inches. If I wear them and someone says they look funny, can I just tell them you said it was alright.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Are these shirts for woman or men? Or both? Scoop necks and V Necks throw everything off depending on each shirt style.

Brian


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

*I've been asked this many MANY times by customers and my answer is always the same: There is no absolute 'set in stone' rule...... just general guidelines. The guidelines will get you close, but as stated above here, shirt styles make placements more difficult to figure.

Sometimes it's better to use your own judgement. In addition to that, some end users or buyers will prefer a "non-standard" placement. Like a kidney, butt, shoulder or even upside down or backwards!

When in doubt, have an employee put the garment on and use plain 'ole human visual logic to figure placement.

Stick a piece of paper or tape, about the size of your image on the shirt, then line the shirt up on your platen.*


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I use my fingers as measurements lol.

About 4 fingers down from the collar for a front chest print. 6 fingers down for a full back print. 2 fingers from the center for a left chest print. 3 fingers from the center for a left chest print on a XL. 3.5 fingers for 2XL.

For women shirts, I subtract a finger.

I'm screwed if I lose a finger...


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

What if I am needing to put a name on the right and business name on the left, nothing in between. What would the distance from the sleeve seams be?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for a larger size print you can move it up. basically, you want the image to start about 2/3 of the way down the sleeve. for a mans shirt this would be 3", for a low cut vneck it would be right below the v. 

for womens shirts we try to keep the top of the design above the point where the breast would curve under and also no wider than the center of the shoulders so it doesnt go under the arms (unless it is desired to do that). we dont want the design starting under the breast area.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahahaha..... He said breast!

Reminded me of a terrible quandry i was in one late night 35 years ago. The shop owner left me a job for an 'escort service'. They were itsy bitsy spaghetti strap t's. It was a pocket print. 

Not only is pocket print one of the hardest locations, it makes it even harder when you know these are all 2 sizes too small for the women (on purpose) and that most have been surgically enhanced. 

I sat there contemplating the "curve" and where it would start/stop/slope/projection. 
So, since the job had to be done that night and i couldnt call the boss, because cell phones werent invented yet, I decided to print it in the center just below the seam. (spaghetti t's went straight across) 
It ended up the perfect place. If I followed guidelines 1/2 would be wrong
I would have called the escort service to send over a few models......to help with correct placement.... But, like I said, cell phones weren't invented yet. Good thing

So, the moral if the story is, use both good judgement and general guidelines. Be consistent with any methods you decide to use.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

This project is on Gildan Ultra Cotton tees, but I need to know a general measurement of where the right name print should start and left text business name ends from the sides, the sleeve seam or I guess you could say the horizontal placement. 

Neither these are for have big busts.


----------



## Mike Caliper (Oct 11, 2009)

Are these measurements referencing the center of the design, or referencing the top inside corner of the design? 
For the same design this could cause the print to shift 2 inches or more.

If you are printing a name or design over a pocket, the location of the pocket can move 3/4 of an inch and are not always sewn on straight and level. This means you must check each shirt in order to the print in the correct position.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Leadfoot said:


> This project is on Gildan Ultra Cotton tees, but I need to know a general measurement of where the right name print should start and left text business name ends from the sides, the sleeve seam or I guess you could say the horizontal placement.
> 
> Neither these are for have big busts.


Why don't you wear a shirt, then place a piece of tape where you think it'd look good? Then measure and there you have it.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

Mike Caliper said:


> Are these measurements referencing the center of the design, or referencing the top inside corner of the design?
> For the same design this could cause the print to shift 2 inches or more.
> 
> If you are printing a name or design over a pocket, the location of the pocket can move 3/4 of an inch and are not always sewn on straight and level. This means you must check each shirt in order to the print in the correct position.


No pocket, was just wondering about how far in from the sleeve seam each name should be. Don't want them too far over toward the seam or too far toward the center either.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Why don't you wear a shirt, then place a piece of tape where you think it'd look good? Then measure and there you have it.


Just might try that.


----------



## 619shirtgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

I would be wary of creating any hard set dimensions for all aplications as it may create a false sense of security and you wont find out untill you've ruined a batch of shirts. The correct location needs to take into consideration the artwork size, the type and size of garment. For example, the breast logo on a youth small is definitely not placed in the same location as an adult XXXL and we have a lot of customers who prefer the logo on a hoody to be a little lower. Trying the shirts on prior and verifying the location with your customers will usually eliminate the guesswork.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

I understand the differences but I am just looking for a general place to start since I have nothing to look at to compare and starting from scratch.


----------



## vai (Dec 24, 2009)

Chrissi, Here's a starting point- it's centered between the center of collar and the sleeve (sorry if pics are too small). I agree with everyone else that other factors should determine the final placement. Here is the link to where I found this.


----------



## EVLIND (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice thanks for the chart it helps a ton. I had 50 shirts I had to press and have the TSquare for shirts. 
Saved my life I screwed up on 1. MY OWN! Because I was lazy and didnt have the square out.


----------

